# Office Suite Pro 5 Free Today On Amazon Faotd



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

So I just woke up and saw that Amazon is offering Office Suite Pro 5!
It's decent and it's better than any of the free options that you're going to find anywhere and actually works on the touchpad!
http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=sa_menu_adr_app4?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## rebel69 (Oct 22, 2011)

Got it thank you!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

np. just leave a thanks if you can.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

> We could not process your order because of geographical restrictions on the product which you were attempting to purchase. Please refer to the terms of use for this product to determine the geographical restrictions.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.


Meh. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cfiblc (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a wonderful deal. I've been debating buying it. I haven't read anything about it being a widespread problem but I was having issues opening PDFs on my TP that were downloaded from secure sources. I tried one and it worked that I couldn't open yesterday.

Thank


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Meh. Thanks anyway.


not sure how to help you here, but maybe spoof a location in the US?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

mputtr said:


> So I just woke up and saw that Amazon is offering Office Suite Pro 5!
> It's decent and it's better than any of the free options that you're going to find anywhere and actually works on the touchpad!
> http://www.amazon.co...node=2350149011


Can't get it on my TP until I get home later, but can anyone comment on how well it works/looks. The free version of Docs to Go does not work right at all, and I have been reluctant to drop money on an office suite that doesn't work. Picsel released their WebOS version today, but to be honest I haven't booted into WebOS since I installed CM, and Picsel reviews are less than stellar for Android version.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

If u have a smartphone with internet, just go on amazon.com, log in, go to the app store and get it.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## HANGMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

every time i try to install it,
it say "the amazon appstore for android is not yet available in your region"
is there is any proxy Tool to hijack IP to live in usa


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

sorry, I have no idea


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! Downloading now....


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

only 1.5 hr left till it's gone!


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

To those not in a supported region, you need your Amazon 'one click' ordering details to have:

1) A Valid US Postal Address
2) A Valid US Credit Card Number

The second could be a pre-paid US credit card, or whatever, if you don't plan on buying anything ...


----------

